# Finally Coming Around



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

fantastic , well done . give us some insight to ur mental game , prep .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Great shooting Brad....after telling me about that one practice round you had I knew a score like this was right around the corner for you

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice shooting Brad...way to light 'em up...


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

Good job! Keep it up.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

That's some fine shootin'. It's always nice to see somebody pull it all together for a little while. The most frustrating thing for me is that I can never keep it all together for any length of time. Sounds like you did just that.

I shot 14 hunter targets yesterday for practice and I was plugging along right nicely down 1 point through 5 targets (bunny, 28 fan, 23,20, 64 walk up, and 15,14) and then shot an 18 on the 40 and a 17 on the 70 walk. Those were my two worst scores on those targets this year. After that I pulled it together for a few more targets and then had another blow up. I salvaged a 268 half out of it but I had to work for it. 

I long for the day when it all falls in to place and stays there for a few hours.

Keep hammerin'


.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

RchurE said:


> That's some fine shootin'. It's always nice to see somebody pull it all together for a little while. The most frustrating thing for me is that I can never keep it all together for any length of time. Sounds like you did just that.
> 
> I shot 14 hunter targets yesterday for practice and I was plugging along right nicely down 1 point through 5 targets (bunny, 28 fan, 23,20, 64 walk up, and 15,14) and then shot an 18 on the 40 and a 17 on the 70 walk. Those were my two worst scores on those targets this year. After that I pulled it together for a few more targets and then had another blow up. I salvaged a 268 half out of it but I had to work for it.
> 
> ...


I know that feeling...last practice round I was down 6 points through 8 targets (which is really good for me), including some of the tougher ones...proceeded to shoot 4 18s in a row (1 thanks to a miss-set sight), then finally broke the streak with a 17  I just don't know what happens to cause that...2 of those 18's were easy targets too (20, 35F)...:embara:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I know that feeling...last practice round I was down 6 points through 8 targets (which is really good for me), including some of the tougher ones...proceeded to shoot 4 18s in a row (1 thanks to a miss-set sight), then finally broke the streak with a 17  I just don't know what happens to cause that...2 of those 18's were easy targets too (20, 35F)...:embara:



One of these days we'll get it.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

MR X said:


> fantastic , well done . give us some insight to ur mental game , prep .


I believe my mental game strength here recently comes from praticing FITA in the back yard..... I shoot 70 meters twice a week and anywhere from 72-150 arrows each time!!!!! I belive that if you can get your shots to form out and execute well from 70 meters(77 yards) then the closer shots on a field round become much easier for you subconscious to say ok i can do this....... It has also gave me more confidience on the 80 yarder cause your mind will tell your self you just shot 75 arrows from 77 yards the other day form out and its there!!!!

But I still have lapses in my mental game..... Cause as good as I shot I missed my goal of making it through a round with no 18's.... This is my goal for this year and I think I can do it if I just keep tranning(not praticing) to shoot a 19 or better on the bad days..... Im still trying to figure out what a bad shot feels like before I shoot it and tell myself its bad and let it down and start over with my secquence....

I'll get my cards and post up a target by target score later on......


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Great shooting Brad. Hope to see you up here in Front Royal for the VBA state.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Great shooting Brad....after telling me about that one practice round you had I knew a score like this was right around the corner for you
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer:





psargeant said:


> Nice shooting Brad...way to light 'em up...





VA Vince said:


> Great shooting Brad. Hope to see you up here in Front Royal for the VBA state.


Thanks Guys i've really been pratcing and it feels good to see it pay off in a tournament!!!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Not bad shooting for a beginner there Mr.
That x count must be getting up there too.
See what happen when you get away from us Carowiners.
My game is getting better also, I got a feeling the beatings will continue though.

Funny thing I started having similar problems like you were experiancing,
I have made a correction see if it works in the long haul.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Not bad shooting for a beginner there Mr.
> That x count must be getting up there too.
> See what happen when you get away from us Carowiners.
> My game is getting better also, I got a feeling the beatings will continue though.
> ...


Joe looking foward to shooting with ya again..... Seems your one of the few Carowhiners who will actually come out and shoot!!!!!!!!!:zip::wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Great another 550 shooter to deal with.................go back to 3-D!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Great another 550 shooter to deal with.................go back to 3-D!!!


Stop cryin.....he isn't up to your level yet....or is he:wink: 


Sure would like to see two of my buddies finish 1....2...at Nationals :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Great another 550 shooter to deal with.................go back to 3-D!!!


A few guys are tryin hard but it wont happen!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop cryin.....he isn't up to your level yet....or is he:wink:
> 
> 
> Sure would like to see two of my buddies finish 1....2...at Nationals :wink:


You wont see me at nationals this year...... Work has been to slow bit im savin up for next year in PA!!!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X hunter said:


> A few guys are tryin hard but it wont happen!!!!!!:wink:


Awe come on don't you miss those foam critters and 45 minutes to shoot 1 arrow shots!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Awe come on don't you miss those foam critters and 45 minutes to shoot 1 arrow shots!!!


Nope I traded in the foam critters for dots!!!!!!!!!! Plus its more fun to shoot 112 arrows in 4 hours than 20-30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

That was a really great score you shot at Sherwood Sunday. You had us West Virginia guys talking to ourselves.... I wish they still Kept "C" range shootable.......Almost makes Cumberland look like a football field.....


----------

